

CanIStream.It - danso
http://www.canistream.it/

======
SeyelentEco
Just added the ability to embed a movie result on your site or blog today.

Let me know if you guys have any suggestions / feedback. We're in the process
of creating an API for 3rd party devs to integrate our results into their
apps. Let me know if anyone is interested.

~~~
cmer
I'd love to be able to list the highest rated movies or shows available on
Netflix, for example. I can never find anything good to watch it seems. Thanks
for such a great service!

~~~
SeyelentEco
We're actually almost done with a similar feature (most searched and available
on a particular service). It should be ready first week of the new year.
Thanks for trying it out!

Once I built it I realized Crackle and YouTube had good free movies too.

